# continous antibiotics for bladder infections?



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Not sure if I'll get any responses on this one, but I am at the absolute end of my rope here, so I need some help. I get bladder infections about every 2 months or so, it's like clockwork, no matter what I do. It's getting to the point where I'm scared to have sex because it's just not worth the trouble of worrying and then finally getting one. I'm sick of running to the bathroom the second we're finished and drinking so much liquids that I can't move. My doctor suggested I try a continual round of antibiotics, just a low-dose that I would take every night to keep a continous amount of drugs in my system. She thinks this will start to make them less frequent, but I'm a little nervous because I'm not sure how it will affect my IBS-C. It seems like with so many drugs, you either take them and let them flare up your IBS, or do without them. I know it's a low-dose, so it probably won't kill my stomach like stronger drugs than Cipro does, but I'm just sort of looking for some advice or seeing if anyone has tried this. I'm just so sick of all the infections-- this has been going on for a couple of years now, it's gone beyond annoying to being something I can't stop thinking about WHILE I'm having sex! It's beginning to control my sex life-- definitely not a good thing. Any advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Cranberry juice is really good to drink for you're bladder.. My mom says you just keep drinking cranberry juice and within a day or two the infection will be gone. I'll be praying for you though, those dang infections suck! >_<


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

My MIL does this. She's been on a low dose of antibiotics for her frequent bladder infections for years now. She also drinks a lot of cranberry juice. It has worked for her! Good luck, I know bladder infections are just the worse. I have Irritable Bladder, so I get all the symptoms from time to time just WITHOUT bacteria, so there is nothing they can give me.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice! I'm definitely going to try the low-dose antibiotics and stock up on some good, strong cranberry juice







. Jennifer, sorry to hear about the irritable bladder! At least for an infection they can give you something to clear it up, I can't imagine suffering and knowing you have to just wait for it to go away... I wish this problem was as common among men so my boyfriend wouldn't complain so much every time we have to take weeklong breaks for my bladder to heal itself







Oh well, I guess I'll just grin and bear it and hope that the low-dose antibiotics help me out!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, I'm about there myself - but I can't take the low-dose antibiotics the doc wanted to give me (macrobid), because the last time I took them, I got very high fever, an unusual reaction. I also can't drink much cran. juice. I will probably ask for another urinalysis soon - if my new insurance ever gets straightened out.Good luck to you. Report back to us.


----------

